# Has anyone fished "Fish Lake" in Foley, AL??



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

I just heard about it from a guy at work but wanted to know more details. I would appreciate it. Im tryin to find some good spots.


----------



## PPace42 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think you may be referring to "Fish River." It has due west of Foley off of Hwy. 98. Great spot for most any fish. Fish North of the bridge about 1.5 miles there will be two islands on your left. Great spot for specks, reds and flounder. Go further north and you will have some great bass and crappie fishing. 

Good luck!

PP:usaflag


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

alright!! thanks for the advice!


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Fish lake sounds like there is a lot of fish


----------

